# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم BB5 Easy best Dongle  BEST v1.22 24-05-2011Hi my dear team.Why no any word about 24-05-2011 BEST v1.22?   - USB flashing i

## seffari

Hi my dear team.Why no any word about *24-05-2011 BEST v1.22?*  
- USB flashing improved
- Loaders updated to 11.16
- Added extended USB RAPIDO support
- Full Erase
- Reflash (even fully erased - Cold Flash)
- RPL Write (NPC/CCC/HWC too)
- Dead-to-Test (via Read RPL)
- some bugfixes and improvements
- Infineon flashing improved
- Added X1 support (flash/service/unlock)
- Some bugfixes
- Service operations improved
- Added SX4 support (Server-based)
- Support USB/FBUS
- Only original SX4
- NCK enter fixed on some models
- JAF support improved
- RPL write improved (BB5 new/old)
- Activated Repair SL,Repair SD,Unlock (on supported models)
- DCT4 flashing improved
- Some bugfixes
- UFS support improved
- APE flashing fixed
- Some bugfixes
- Ini updated

----------


## mohamed73

متابعة ممتازةاخي حسام

----------

